# Rocky Mountain x Arabian



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't see any of the pictures :-(


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

QOS said:


> I can't see any of the pictures :-(


Well thats odd :/ I will grab different links that I know work


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://db.tt/8feYvfkP

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gmuthalbgg8xjrt/2013-04-01 19.29.37.jpg

http://db.tt/EB3OOepP

http://db.tt/dZabaYaN

http://db.tt/mpnUk2F6


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

Is he gaited?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

xXcre8tiveXx said:


> Is he gaited?


I don't believe so, but my farrier says she seen him gait before. I can't really recognize if he does or not.. When I've let him go at a naturally fast "trot" he seems to smooth way out as a gaited horse would but I have no clue.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He's a cutie.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have confo critique?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He looks cute, but none of these photos are that great for a conformation critique, as you are looking down on him and it distorts his proportions. Step back further and zoom in rather than standing very close and shooting downwards.

I assume he is fairly short or you are quite tall from the angle of the photos


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Tryst. you must have the angle of your camera be straight on, not from above looking downward. fact the horse and bend your knees until you camera is right in the middle of the horse's plane, perfectly perpendicular to it. 

the horse looks, in these photos, to be overly bulky for the legbone and hoof it stands on.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would get some tonight, but exams are trying to kill me. Tomorrow I will have better pictures


----------

